# Colo. Models Barn



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I'd try one of their barns.









I don't have the time to write letters on threads about issues of folks guessing whos doing what and when.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

can you give use some measurments of the barn of the front???? Looks like a good start for a engine house if right height


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

its 17" X 17 1/2" X 12 " tall


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

How tall is ti on the very outside of the front at the ends?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It does look like you could make a good engine house out of that thing.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I was also thinking "engine house". Take two units attached together to make it long enough to park a Dash 9. Then make it water proof so you could park your loco inside on the days when showers pop up....................Jim


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

12"is the highest point.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

what is the measurement at the lowest part of the sides?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

12" at 1/2" scale is only 24 scale feet high , given we usually look for 9"-10" clear for openings, this barn is pretty small scalewise, more 1/32 end. I did a graphic scale based on Martys pic, and I calculated the side walls to be only about 4 1/2 " tall.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Marty,
Have you ever tried using a hot glue gun for construction of the Colorado buildings? The one I put together this winter, I decided to try it. Of course I have no idea how it will hold up, so maybe this fall I'll have more data, but I like it so far. The panel bonding seems to be very sturdy. 


I burnt my fingers more than once in the process, but it dries fast and seems to be very sturdy. 

Regards,

Mark


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I use hot glue as little as posible just for that reason of HEAT in July Aug.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hot melt turns loose in hot or cold weather. Or, whenever it likes.


----------

